# Do You know about south korean people in Dubai?



## keit (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello guys 
Do you know South Korean people who live now in Dubai?
I'm looking korean group for learn korean language, or some meetings
or maybe someone know some good korean courses?
Thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LOTS of them - see them all the time at the Korean restaurant and driving range at the abu dhabi city golf club! (and I have korean neighbours couple of doors down)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I just hired one in Abu Dhabi. So there's one kicking about it.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There are a lot Koreans (presumably South Korea..) working for Korean companies operating in Abu Dhabi 's Western Region, and every time I stop at Caribou Coffee in the Greens (Dubai) in the morning there are a handful of women with young kids speaking Korean too - just need to find a group or someone willing to help you out or tutor etc.


----------

